# Ecosphere help.



## Majora (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello, everyone.
My name is Reid. 
I've worked with aquariums since I was around 5, I'm 20 now, but I'm waiting to do something I've never done before. 
An Ecosphere with some little shrimp.
I was planning on using this as my tank.

I wanted to use some red and blue Rili Shrimp too. 
Now for my questions.

1. Is the track I wanted to use okay? I don't have to run the filter if it's silly. I can just leave it off.

2.Do you guys recommend Rili Shrimp? If not, or even if you do, what else would go in there?

3. Do I have to use pond water, or can I just use water prepared for a regular fish tank?

4. Should I use a Co2 cartridge, or is that over kill?

Anything else you guys can tell me is great. Thank you!​


----------



## Majora (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks, everyone. You've been such a help.
Don't think I'll ever return to this forum, or recommend it to any of my customers.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Normally when I see a first post from a new member, I welcome them to APC. But in your case, a welcome and answers to all your questions must be supplied within 26 hours or less. Too bad.


----------



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

Instead of getting all worked up, have a little patience to allow people time to come on and provide input. Many of the members have lives outside of the forum and the most active members visit the forum but occasionally. It's too bad you have such a bad attitude. You could have learned a lot....


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

And we are all volunteers, not consultants paid to be available at a momment's notice.


----------



## SethJohnson (Jan 2, 2013)

Majora said:


> Thanks, everyone. You've been such a help.
> Don't think I'll ever return to this forum, or recommend it to any of my customers.


Wow. And to think I was just about to answer you're questions....smh


----------

